# More HD News from DTV



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

So if and when the new bird makes it into Orbit we may finally get all our HBO's and Max in HD. The question for us TiVo fans is where will the channels be located. With all that new bandwidth hopefull they move all the premium sports to the MPEG4 channels and leave the good stuff for us!

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1015081&highlight=


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

None of the new channels will be mpeg-2, only the existing ones we have now will remain mpeg-2.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Yes - I have wondered the same thing myself. Sports fans have proven to be the type of customer that allows themselves to be jerked around by DirecTV more than any other - Sunday Ticket price increases, Super-fan HD add-on, blackout rules BS, etc. Plus, I think there are less sports subs than non-sport subs, so the required equipment swaps would be less costly to DirecTV. Why not move all the sports to the new birds?


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

I can't wait to see all the old movies HBO and CINEMAX plays in HD.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I can't wait to see all the old movies HBO and CINEMAX plays in HD.


Always one to share the cheer, aren't ya Stan?


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah.

Whatever you say.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Don't knock it - I watched the 1967 "Casino Royale" (the one with Peter Sellers, David Niven, Woody Allen and Ursula Andress) on HDnet Movies and it was spectacular in HD. All it takes is a good quality transfer.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I can't wait to see all the old movies HBO and CINEMAX plays in HD.


Kind of like seeing the same thread posted more than once ? 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5240335&&#post5240335

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5260775&&#post5260775

(Plus this one of course.)


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

stevel said:


> Don't knock it - I watched the 1967 "Casino Royale" (the one with Peter Sellers, David Niven, Woody Allen and Ursula Andress) on HDnet Movies and it was spectacular in HD. All it takes is a good quality transfer.


Yup, I've said in the HD DVD thread that some of the old movies (30's & 50's) look amazing in HD.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Langree said:


> Yup, I've said in the HD DVD thread that some of the old movies (30's & 50's) look amazing in HD.


And they look even better in _REAL HD_.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I can't wait to see all the old movies HBO and CINEMAX plays in HD.


Older movies can benefit greatly from HD transfers, because film stock inherently has more resolution than HD. Anything shot on film can look great on HD. Case in point-- I just watched The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) on HD DVD, and it looked beautiful. The color and clarity were amazing.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

David Platt said:


> I just watched The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) on HD DVD, and it looked beautiful. The color and clarity were amazing.


I use that as my sample movie when I show people HD DVD.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Langree said:


> I use that as my sample movie when I show people HD DVD.


I've got The Searchers cued up for tomorrow night. From what I've heard, that one looks even better!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

David Platt said:


> I've got The Searchers cued up for tomorrow night. From what I've heard, that one looks even better!


My other favorite, if you go look for my posts in the first HD DVD thread you'll see my op on most of the movies I had watched the first few months I had the player.

Can't wait to see more of the old western transfers.


----------



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

I'm surprised more movies watchers aren't asking for pushing the sports packages to the newer hardware. I'll bet they could get a premium for the new hardware if they would focus on all thse sports packages only being available with the new gear. 

It would keep us TiVo heads happy for a while longer while D and TiVo develop a more up to date platform. Can you say Series 3 DTV HD TiVo?


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

technojunkie said:


> I'm surprised more movies watchers aren't asking for pushing the sports packages to the newer hardware. I'll bet they could get a premium for the new hardware if they would focus on all thse sports packages only being available with the new gear.


Actually they are.
They already announced that all MLB HD games will be carried next year and they will all be MPEG4.
They also announced that all the RSNs in HD available to them will be going on the CONUS beams on the new sat. This will greatly expand the HD games available to Center Ice and NBA League Pass.
Sunday Ticket HD should be MPEG4 only next year.

If they want to get to 100 HD channels they need to carry everything that is available. surprising they will carry only 11 of the 26 HBO/Cinemax HD channels in that light.


----------

